# Be part of H&H's new co-buys to grab great discounts



## HHO admin (17 October 2012)

Horse & Hound is launching co-buying on Horseandhound.co.uk, giving our fabulous website readers the chance to buy together for less.

Thousands of people visit Horseandhound.co.uk every day and we are inviting you to join our exciting new service, which will enable you to save money on the things you need to enjoy your horses and your riding at every level.

Co-buying works by gathering together people who want to purchase a particular product and then driving down the price from the retailer to give you the best possible deal. The more people that sign up to buy the product, the cheaper everyone gets it for. It's that easy.

Say you were interested in buying a new stable rug for your horse. The normal price of the rug in a shop might be £60. With co-buying if five people all agree to buy the rug, then the price drops slightly to say £50; if 10 people want the rug, it drops further to maybe £40; and if 20 people want the rug it drops even more, perhaps to £30, which would be a saving of 50%. What a great bargain!

And it gets even better than that. Each co-buying deal will have a set number of items available. If the deal sells out then the reader who managed to &#8216;sign-up&#8217; the most friends to join them in the co-buy gets the product absolutely free!

But before we can launch this fantastic service, we need you to tell us what items you would like co-buy. Are you after turnout rugs, winter jackets or a nice pair of waterproof gloves at the moment? Let us know using this thread, via facebook comments on this article, or via twitter using #HHwishlist. We will then produce a leader board showing the most popular products requested and we will try to get them for you.

We will be revealing a launch date and the first product available to co-buy shortly, so be sure to keep visiting Horseandhound.co.uk to stay up to date with the latest co-buy deals.


----------



## Snowy Celandine (17 October 2012)

That sounds lovely for the customers but not so good for tack shops who are struggling to stay afloat in the current economic climate


----------



## Tanta (17 October 2012)

Ariat Devon Pro or Quantum boots please - the ones with the front zip. Such an expensive purcashe now, so any discount welcome


----------



## widget (17 October 2012)

Wellies, rugs, any tack really!


----------



## HHO admin (17 October 2012)

Snowy Celandine said:



			That sounds lovely for the customers but not so good for tack shops who are struggling to stay afloat in the current economic climate 

Click to expand...

It's an excellent marketing opportuity for any manfacturers or retailers who would like to be involved. They can get more details by contacting the H&H sales team.


----------



## wallykissmas (17 October 2012)

Ariat boots, JHL/mark Todd rugs


----------



## Maesfen (17 October 2012)

Snowy Celandine said:



			That sounds lovely for the customers but not so good for tack shops who are struggling to stay afloat in the current economic climate 

Click to expand...




HHO admin said:



			It's an excellent marketing opportuity for any manfacturers or retailers who would like to be involved. They can get more details by contacting the H&H sales team.
		
Click to expand...

SC makes a very good point which you didn't answer very well.

For manufacturers and big retailers, yes, it's a good idea but it isn't for the genuine saddleries and tack shops that give their customers personal service; no quicker way for them to go under and then you'll be doing an article bemoaning the lack of individual saddleries.


----------



## Snowy Celandine (17 October 2012)

Thanks Maesfen   That is exactly what I mean. It's all very well for big retailers and manufacturers but there are many smaller traders out there who are struggling greatly at the present time. If Horse & Hound are set on driving down prices to levels where independents haven't a hope of competing then smaller traders could well lose their livelihoods 

What about H&H doing something to help smaller traders?  That would be excellent PR for you and show the human face of your business!


----------



## HHO admin (17 October 2012)

Maesfen said:



			SC makes a very good point which you didn't answer very well.

For manufacturers and big retailers, yes, it's a good idea but it isn't for the genuine saddleries and tack shops that give their customers personal service; no quicker way for them to go under and then you'll be doing an article bemoaning the lack of individual saddleries.
		
Click to expand...

Apologies if I wasn't absolutely clear. Local tackshops and saddlers are welcome to take part if they can supply a relevant number (it doesn't have to be hundreds of boots/rugs/whatever - each offer will be for a limited number of items only) of an item which you, the readers, say you want to buy. We aren't limiting this in any way to just the 'big boys' and would be very happy to discuss options with retailers of all sizes. We want to be as inclusive as possible and enable everyone (readers and sellers) to benefit from this exciting opportunity.


----------



## kcass (17 October 2012)

Pikeur, Mark Todd, Ariat and Caldene clothing & boots would be nice!


----------



## HHO admin (17 October 2012)

Thanks guys. Keep your suggestions coming...


----------



## Snowy Celandine (17 October 2012)

I have applied to be part of the scheme but not sure how it works?  Have you received my PM Admin


----------



## HHO admin (17 October 2012)

SC, I have replied to your PM.


----------



## Snowy Celandine (17 October 2012)

Thanks Admin


----------



## Diddleydoo (17 October 2012)

The Musto Suffolk coat please


----------



## 111ex111 (17 October 2012)

jodhpurs! joules polo shirts/hoodies etc


----------



## dianchi (17 October 2012)

wetherbeeta rugs, musto base layers and SOCKS!


----------



## Happy Hunter (17 October 2012)

Jodphurs, Bridles, Rugs, Buckets, Shirts, XC Tops, Helmets, Boots, Anything really - I would be swayed by a good price!


----------



## FairyLights (17 October 2012)

Ariat boots Musto and Joules clothing.


----------



## WestCoast (17 October 2012)

Only suggestions. I suspect the hassle wouldn't be worth it on smaller items. 

Winter rugs - the more expensive, high quality ones. 

Quality tack. Id like a nice quality bridle for hairy. 

Flex stirrups e.g sprenger.


----------



## Nicnac (17 October 2012)

I wouldn't personally be interested in everyday items such as Joules Clothing, yard boots, everyday rugs etc. as believe there are enough websites & tack shops with sales where these can be sourced at good prices.

I would be interested in high end products i.e. expensive breeches, riding/country boots, show jumps (Jump for Joy for example), yard equipment, saddles (again high end not the affordable synthetic types).

How would the postage work as this is where the scheme could become an issue as retailers may be tempted to increase the shipping costs to recoup the loss on the initial purchase.


----------



## ajn1610 (17 October 2012)

I agree with Nicnac, for clothing I would want to try before I buy and as others have said I wouldn't divert custom from my local tackshop, I'm happy to pay a sligtly higher price for the service and convience. However yard equipment would be excellent. I want a HayGain steamer and jump for joy xc style fences this winter. I wouldn't buy these independently but if you could negotiate a group discount I'd definitely be interested.


----------



## ellie_e (17 October 2012)

Great idea, how about supplements from Feedmark or similar?


----------



## Mo11y (17 October 2012)

Anything warm and waterproof at the moment for both horse and rider. Hi viz, rugs, good quality clippers etc etc


----------



## D66 (17 October 2012)

Magazines


----------



## noname (17 October 2012)

I'm looking for a Cavalleria Toscana dressage jacket, uvex uvison  helmet and charles owen J3 helmet.
Always up for a bargain though so will be good to see what deals you can come up with. Spooks clothing, hunter wellies, long leather boots....There is always stuff my horses need, brushing boots, rugs, saddle pads...hmmm where is my billionaire boyfriend.


----------



## willtowin (17 October 2012)

Good quality winter coats - specifically Musto 'Snug Blouson' and 'ZP 176 Training Jacket'. Also good quality breeches, Mark Todd, Pikeur etc, and riding socks e.g. Toggi ones.


----------



## sophie550 (17 October 2012)

A new winter jacket definitely! Rugs, boots for both horse and rider, numnahs, clothing etc!

Great idea though!


----------



## Captainmouse (17 October 2012)

Red horse products


----------



## ds2107 (17 October 2012)

Sheepskin products...numnahs etc


----------



## cptrayes (17 October 2012)

Musto snugs ultimate please.  £100 a pair for polyester fleece is just craaaaaazy! And I need at least 2 new pairs this winter.


----------



## Nickles1973 (17 October 2012)

Top of my wish list at the mo is the Equilibrium back massage pad. I'd be very interested in hearing of a discount on higher value items such as this.


----------



## robthecob (18 October 2012)

Jodphurs/breeches, fleece / cooler rugs, anything by back on track as their stuff is very expensive but great, I am desperate for a fleece excersise sheet, general shampoo products, numnahs, wellies, boots, even as we are close to Christmas something that could be bought as a gift 

I actually think this is a good idea, we know the mark up on a lot of horse stuff is high, there will be a volume of sales at which the company offering the deal will be happy with the return. I hope that small tack shops do take part though, will you be allowing the shop / business the deal is through to put their name on it, a bit of free marketing?


----------



## Jango (18 October 2012)

This could work well! Ariat boots, quality bridles and quality rugs would be my choices.


----------



## Tanta (18 October 2012)

Agree with other postings that this would probably be most appropriate for high end items - also I cant see sellers wanting the hassle of returns if things dont fit/people dont like them (unless faulty). So agree it would best for that expensive one-offs liike haysteamers, showjumps, equissage or similar machines, magnetic rugs, top quality rugs (Lansdown?) top end dressage/SJ hats etc.


----------



## WandaMare (18 October 2012)

I think its a great idea. Agree it would be most beneficial for top end items like leather boots, the more expensive rugs and nice leather tack.


----------



## katehulbert (18 October 2012)

Ifor williams trailer please


----------



## longdog (18 October 2012)

HHO admin said:



			Apologies if I wasn't absolutely clear. Local tackshops and saddlers are welcome to take part if they can supply a relevant number (it doesn't have to be hundreds of boots/rugs/whatever - each offer will be for a limited number of items only) of an item which you, the readers, say you want to buy. We aren't limiting this in any way to just the 'big boys' and would be very happy to discuss options with retailers of all sizes. We want to be as inclusive as possible and enable everyone (readers and sellers) to benefit from this exciting opportunity.
		
Click to expand...

Youy are TOTALLY missing the point H&H. Markups in the saddlery trade are pretty poor & it will not be possible for retailers to take part & offer any meaningful discount. Also who will handle the complaints if things go wrong - it won't be you will it?
A very p****d off retailer. 

PS This is why we do not advertise with H&H.


----------



## longdog (18 October 2012)

robthecob said:



			Jodphurs/breeches, fleece / cooler rugs, anything by back on track as their stuff is very expensive but great, I am desperate for a fleece excersise sheet, general shampoo products, numnahs, wellies, boots, even as we are close to Christmas something that could be bought as a gift 

I actually think this is a good idea, we know the mark up on a lot of horse stuff is high, there will be a volume of sales at which the company offering the deal will be happy with the return. I hope that small tack shops do take part though, will you be allowing the shop / business the deal is through to put their name on it, a bit of free marketing?
		
Click to expand...

I amfascinated as to what you consider a good mark up is? I have been in this trade for 30 years & am yet to come across a product which I consider to have a useful mark up. I am going now as my blood pressure is on the rise.


----------



## DappledGrey (18 October 2012)

Body Protector
Winter Riding Coat
5-point Breastplate
Electric fencing
Leather Girth
Neue Schule Bits
Quality Breeches


----------



## tubby1 (18 October 2012)

Ariat boots, body protectors & riding hats preferably Charles Owen Ayr8


----------



## Marydoll (18 October 2012)

Haysteamer, portable horse shower


----------



## njyr (18 October 2012)

Thermatex rug, numbat, stable rugs, (human boots), jodhpurs


----------



## becca1305 (18 October 2012)

Sprenger bow balance stirrups- seem very popular & highly rated. Have a pair on my xmas list! 

Also on my xmas list is a lorry satnav for the horsebox but dont know how much interest there would be on that one?

Stuff from overseas brands that can be difficult to get items from via UK stockists. 

Nice good quality leather headcollar with name plate.

New high profile products to the market eg horseware ice vibe boots. Umming and ahhing whether to get a pair & a discount would swing it! 

Useful items such as classic brushing boots (woof wear?), hi vis vests with secure pocket for phone etc. Would have to be plenty of interest in lower value products I suppose to get a discount worth having, but would think there would be plenty of interest in everyday products . 

Other items with simple sizings- S,M,L or pony,cob,full. Eg travel boots. 

Seasonal products might be a good idea- waterproof full chaps, those clip on things that go on shoes for grip on ice, warm gloves, wellie warmer socks etc.


----------



## zoon (18 October 2012)

I'm currently after a kanteq body protector, a Rambo duo, a wow saddle (well parts actually, but could be swayed to buy a whole new one if price was right) and some Tyne muck boots and/or some dubarrys or le chameaus


----------



## WHWIndie (19 October 2012)

Sounds like a good idea.  I don't have a tack room near to me so generally buy from the internet.

Here is my wish list:
Waterproof coat
trousers
general clothing
warm and waterproof boots
Any thing from Premier Equine!


----------



## OLDGREYMARE (19 October 2012)

Trickle nets


----------



## TickyTavey (19 October 2012)

Ns/Cotswold bits?


----------



## Bubley898 (19 October 2012)

Rubber matting!


----------



## hyperellie1 (19 October 2012)

I to would like ariat boots, a decent hunter style bridle, new stirrup leathers and irons! Cor father xmas is going to be busy! Also any new products that come on to the market, id be soooo much more likely to try them if the price was right so mayb the groupbuying on those items is a good idea


----------



## Jonathan10 (20 October 2012)

If a rug is for sale for £60, then there is no way this rug could be sold for £30 - dream on if you think the mark up on items is that high. 
A retailer has to pay large overheads so we the customer can go out shopping for the day. The reason we have retail stores is because we like to go and look at a product, try it on, take it back if it is not right. If I want a new pair of boots - I want to go and try them on, not order them online. All this is going to do is force the saddlery shops (small and large) to close, thanks for that - means I will be out of a job as will thousands of other employees in the saddlery trade. 
I buy the horse and hound every week as I thought of it is a 'professional' magazine that researched all its articles and stories. Clearly you haven't researched this one at all.


----------



## spindleberryeventing (20 October 2012)

I read this post with great interest,
as the owner of a tack shop and also photographic shop i know the damage that is being done by schemes like this

Great for the consumer now until all the tack shops are gone then you cant ever go and see anything before you buy.

We sell on line also, but the price in store is the same on line at rock bottom, many of you might not believe this but the we often can but stock cheaper from preferrred suppliers who spend big than we can fron the manufactures.

Dont just think about that £2 you can save on a pair of gloves or that £10 on a hat, go into your tack shop and give them the chance to match it

i bet they will 95% of the time, we do, i have sold stuff at no profit before to keep my customer from buying elsewhere.

also remember that most of the equipment you buy theses days is made in the far east, the further you drive prices down the more British jobs are lost

It might be you one day that this is done to.


----------



## ClassicG&T (20 October 2012)

Joules, Mark Todd and Ariat clothing would be great! 

Also Horseware rugs. 

And GFS bridles


----------



## Happy Hunter (20 October 2012)

Forgot to mention Rubber Mats


----------



## Maesfen (20 October 2012)

Well said Jonathan and Spindleberry.  H & H haven't thought this out at all and what it means for the independent retailers or if they have they have just discarded it as can be seen by their replies to us at the beginning of this thread.  Just shows they have no commitment to the British horse industry at all.


----------



## Slightly Foxed (20 October 2012)

Maesfen said:



			Well said Jonathan and Spindleberry.  H & H haven't thought this out at all and what it means for the independent retailers or if they have they have just discarded it as can be seen by their replies to us at the beginning of this thread.  Just shows they have no commitment to the British horse industry at all.
		
Click to expand...

Indeed. Think, people, think!


----------



## fatbird (20 October 2012)

The big things I am after are clippers and some new Ariat Grasmeres (or Glaciers)


----------



## Mrs C (20 October 2012)

Another for Grassmeres. Would love some musto fleece lined jods but even with a discount, I'm not sure I'd fork out for them


----------



## Mongoose11 (20 October 2012)

Hay steamer and thermatex rug please  who's in with me?


----------



## DressageCob (20 October 2012)

horsewear and thermatex rugs


----------



## CalllyH (20 October 2012)

Sorry horse and hound but I think your article entitled excitement builds around horse and hound o buying scheme is inaccurate. There is alot of speculation around this, you have given details just a brief overview of an idea and there's Been alot of questions asked. Please ensure your journalism is accurate not just what you want to hear.


----------



## robthecob (21 October 2012)

I don't work in retail admittedly and whilst I expect not every product carries a high profit surely there will be those that carry the possibility of discounts? I think some of you are also missing the point that is it better to sell 10 at a profit of £1 or 100 at a profit of 50p??? These kind of deals are not to replace going to your local tack shop to get that one thing you need they are the products you buy on impulse.  I think it's a good idea, you only have to look at online shops like equestrian clearance to see there clearly are opportunities to discount


----------



## smellsofhorse (21 October 2012)

Excellent idea.

Any tack.
Rugs!


----------



## mightymammoth (21 October 2012)

Thermatex rugs and hoof boots from the easy care range ie the gloves


----------



## Big Ben (22 October 2012)

spindleberryeventing said:



			I read this post with great interest,
as the owner of a tack shop and also photographic shop i know the damage that is being done by schemes like this

Great for the consumer now until all the tack shops are gone then you cant ever go and see anything before you buy.

We sell on line also, but the price in store is the same on line at rock bottom, many of you might not believe this but the we often can but stock cheaper from preferrred suppliers who spend big than we can fron the manufactures.

Dont just think about that £2 you can save on a pair of gloves or that £10 on a hat, go into your tack shop and give them the chance to match it

i bet they will 95% of the time, we do, i have sold stuff at no profit before to keep my customer from buying elsewhere.

also remember that most of the equipment you buy theses days is made in the far east, the further you drive prices down the more British jobs are lost

It might be you one day that this is done to.
		
Click to expand...

*LIKE*

I live in the middle of the prairies and make a point of buying from the local store, I can't believe how many locals will drive to the city to save money on groceries. People don't seem to get that unless you keep the little local guys in business soon there will be no one left to pop into for that immediate something that you need NOW.


----------



## MerrySherryRider (22 October 2012)

Agree about using local shopkeepers. I use local retailers when ever possible and use my local saddlery a couple of times a month.
 However, while I do order some goods not in stock from them, I also use the internet because the choice is greater and its quicker.Plus sometimes, the postage charge is less than the cost of petrol and my time.

There's room for both to co exist but for those of you who would happily pay full price for something that you could buy through this HHO initiative much cheaper, I'd say well done. I'm not that noble, or rich. 

I'd also point out that if items such as hay steamers, hay bars or say, tricklenets were heavily discounted, more would be sold and the company would benefit.


----------



## casinosolo (22 October 2012)

Any turnout rugs!


----------



## CalllyH (22 October 2012)

The fairfax girth is in now way going to be a lot cheaper. I really think this is false representation.


----------



## spindleberryeventing (23 October 2012)

It appears my last post on this subject may have been removed

I will set out who i am, i am a tack shop owner we sell online and in store

these schemes to save the readers money are wonderful, why not save yourself £1 and a pair of gloves and £5 on a hat.

but when something goes wrong are you going take it back to h&H

if you want to try it on and all the tack shops are gone what happens then.

if the manufactures can give discounts to a magazine why cant they to us tack shops.

I see people asking for cheap Ariat boots, well if you want to stock them as a shop guess how much you have to take as initial order £10k

some manufactures have told us to raise our prices as we are to low or they wont supply us any more.

i have three horses i know what its like we all want to save money times are hard for all of us.

why dont you just ask yout local tack shop to try and match the price, we do, i have sold product at no profit before to keep a customer happy.

Once we are gone that will be it, thanks H&h maybe us tack shops will start an online site to compete with you,
shall we call it HOUNDED OUT.

VERY DISGRUNTLED


----------



## CalllyH (23 October 2012)

I wouldn't worry too much I can't see it doing amazingly well. It all seems very hypothetical at the moment with no prices, just a register your interest scheme.


----------



## happy_talk (24 October 2012)

ariat boots (devon pro/quantum) & chaps


----------



## moppett (25 October 2012)

Musto Snug Blouson!!


----------



## Hazz (25 October 2012)

I'm with you on the Musto Snug Blouson i need a new one before winter sets in...


----------



## dollymix (26 October 2012)

Ariat grasmeres please


----------



## mandwhy (26 October 2012)

I think it would be good for things like hay steamers and hot horse showers. Generally the more expensive stuff. None of which I would buy but I generally buy things at local places now - I have realised it is worth paying that extra fiver to be able to try it on and touch the quality of leather etc, so don't worry retailers there are still people behind you as long as your prices are fairly competitive.


----------



## Wagtail (27 October 2012)

Ariat bromonts.


----------



## Renvers (27 October 2012)

I tihnk this could be a postive scheme, and good for big one off purchases.

Maybe H&H could use it as a wasy to support british manufacturing - offering the likes of Fairfax girths, Lansdown rugs (as mentioned earlier), thermatex etc...

I would happily support local tack shops more if they offered anything other than the same old ranges from weatherbeeta, joules, dublin etc - all of which are made in china/far east.

If you want to buy british at the moment you have to search out these items on the internet.


----------



## Brimful of Asha (29 October 2012)

Good quality heavy duty clippers!


----------



## ClassicG&T (29 October 2012)

I'm lost, how does co-buying get you it for cheaper? Surely if 20 people agreed to co-buy, they wouldnt give everyone of the 20 the product reduced?


----------



## HHO admin (29 October 2012)

wewillshowthem said:



			I'm lost, how does co-buying get you it for cheaper? Surely if 20 people agreed to co-buy, they wouldnt give everyone of the 20 the product reduced?
		
Click to expand...

That's exactly how it works. In the co-buy which just ran 20 people got the girth at £140, that's a saving of £100 on the RRP. Everyone got the girth at that price. And one person got it absolutely free.

More info here


----------



## Anglebracket (29 October 2012)

becca1305 said:



			Stuff from overseas brands that can be difficult to get items from via UK stockists.
		
Click to expand...

This, I've ordered a pair of Pikeur breeches in August and am still waiting on them. It would be nice to know that the item I have ordered is already in existence when I buy it.


----------



## irishcob (29 October 2012)

A lot of HHO members feed linseed from Charnwood Milling - it would be great to bulk buy from them!


----------



## Sealine (29 October 2012)

Currently on my shopping list:
Sprenger stirrups
Ariat Heritage jod boot
Pikeur Epsom washable jacket
Toggi canyon (or similar) boots


----------



## zoon (29 October 2012)

Would love a fairfax dressage girth - the long girth currently in the scheme is no good for my WOW saddles!


----------



## Polos (29 October 2012)

I would love it if you could do Mountain horse crew jackets, Shires charlbry long boots and Ariat glacier long boots


----------



## stacey222 (30 October 2012)

I was lucky enough to get my hands on the Fairfax girth, I have a cold backed horse that enjoys bucking me off when I get on him so fingers crossed it will help  I wouldn't mind seeing Horseware Rugs and Ariat boots come up, anything that's more expensive and isn't a everyday essential! It's nice to treat yourself once in a while without it breaking the bank!! Thank you Horse and Hound for giving us a chance to Co-Buy!!


----------



## question (30 October 2012)

wellies, rugs and I would welcome cheaper feed bills!!


----------



## pagey poos (31 October 2012)

Any Mark Todd clothing but especially the jodphurs,
Ariat clothing
any jodphurs from ariat, caldene or premier equine
ariate heritage select field zip boots
HS1 hat
good quality tack
tweed jacket
any premier equine horse equipment.


----------



## TallulahBright (31 October 2012)

I'm after a waterproof winter jacket which is warm but not too bulky


----------



## JenHunt (31 October 2012)

boots and clothing, tack, rugs, Bedding!!, feed and supplements!


----------



## Ro5ie (31 October 2012)

Cross Country Boots (front and rear)
Ariat/Mark Todd Long Riding Boots
Hi-Vis Jackets


----------



## rowy (31 October 2012)

thermatex quarter sheet or rugs
fairfax short girth
premier equine rugs
ariat grasmeres/ windermeres
brogini dressage boots


----------



## Marydoll (1 November 2012)

Where is the leader board ? And where do we find out whats the next article that available ?


----------



## Jools1234 (1 November 2012)

yard boots

full chaps

half chaps

yard coats

jools jumpers


----------



## alwaysbroke (3 November 2012)

Sure some of the men folk of HHO would appreciate some mens riding clothes


----------



## Captainmouse (3 November 2012)

marydoll said:



			Where is the leader board ? And where do we find out whats the next article that available ?
		
Click to expand...

It's welly warmers next


----------



## Dizzydancer (3 November 2012)

How do we be part of it? and find out what's being bought? On phone so will take ages to search back!


----------



## Marydoll (3 November 2012)

Captainmouse said:



			It's welly warmers next
		
Click to expand...

Thanks captainmouse, but where did you get find info telling you that  or am i being really dense


----------



## Captainmouse (4 November 2012)

marydoll said:



			Thanks captainmouse, but where did you get find info telling you that  or am i being really dense
		
Click to expand...

http://us2.campaign-archive2.com/?u=dae03e49cd68dcfcb4a4dbd3e&id=68c0b5317f&e=29afac7208

Scroll down to the bottom


----------



## dianchi (5 November 2012)

HS1 hat please!


----------



## HHO admin (6 November 2012)

marydoll said:



			Where is the leader board ? And where do we find out whats the next article that available ?
		
Click to expand...

You can find out about upcoming and current co-buys at www.horseandhound.co.uk/co-buys/


----------



## Mari (6 November 2012)

Would anyone like to add me as their friend if fairfax dressage girths come up for co buy.


----------



## HazyXmas (9 November 2012)

How do we join?


----------



## Celestica (11 November 2012)

does it matter where you live? All these amazing offers always seem to exlude Ireland even though we're only 30 mins away from the UK


----------



## Beausmate (17 November 2012)

Hot horse shower.


----------



## mga4ever (18 November 2012)

Professionals choice smb elite with ventech boots if possible please....pony sizes included or any heavy weight stable or turnout rugs please.


----------



## Tremartyns (20 November 2012)

Shavings, shavings and more shavings please!


----------



## Missmac (25 November 2012)

Havn't been through all the pages but arcequine units.


----------



## Bundle20 (25 November 2012)

I bought a picnic table from the H&H website. It collapsed very quickly and I still haven't got my money back since I asked in September. Be careful dealing with them - they no responsibility for what they sell! Buy from your local tack shop you know what you are buying and can take it back with ease.


----------



## Bobbly (25 November 2012)

I like the idea of the Fairfax girth but for over £200? (Or even the £140 that this scheme offered it for) Dream on, how can that cost be justified, no doubt someone will come up with a cheaper more sensible alternative, I'll wait till then!!


----------



## HHO admin (5 December 2012)

Bundle20 said:



			I bought a picnic table from the H&H website. It collapsed very quickly and I still haven't got my money back since I asked in September. Be careful dealing with them - they no responsibility for what they sell! Buy from your local tack shop you know what you are buying and can take it back with ease.
		
Click to expand...

Dear Bundle20

We are concerned to hear that you have experienced problems with an item purchased from the H&H Shop. Please contact us on 0800 1380088 where one of our customer care operators will assist you.

We have not featured picnic tables on the H&H co-buy service as yet, but if there is demand then we can certainly look into this.

HHO Admin


----------



## rolsterlady (6 December 2012)

Turnout rugs and snuggy hoods.


----------



## dizzyblonde* (12 December 2012)

Hello,

Not sure if you can help me but I thought i'd ask.

I purchased one of the co-buys for the horse and hound subscription last week and when it finished it said that I had referred the most co-buyers so would get it for free, on the email it said "if this was you then we will be in contact soon", but as of yet they haven't been in contact and the money has been taken out of my account, I have contacted buyapower but not received anything back from them and was wondering if you know how this should work?

If you could help I would be very grateful.

Thanks


----------



## HHO admin (12 December 2012)

dizzyblonde* said:



			Hello,

Not sure if you can help me but I thought i'd ask.

I purchased one of the co-buys for the horse and hound subscription last week and when it finished it said that I had referred the most co-buyers so would get it for free, on the email it said "if this was you then we will be in contact soon", but as of yet they haven't been in contact and the money has been taken out of my account, I have contacted buyapower but not received anything back from them and was wondering if you know how this should work?

If you could help I would be very grateful.

Thanks
		
Click to expand...

I hope you have now heard back from Buyapowa about this. I can confirm that the cost of the subscription will be refunded to you later this week. If you have any further questions do let us know.


----------



## dizzyblonde* (12 December 2012)

Thank you very much, they have emailed now.
Thanks for your help


----------



## FairyLights (12 December 2012)

When will the first H&H  magazine arrive please?


----------



## FairyLights (14 December 2012)

Could we have Sprenger flexi stirrups on thwe co-buy please?


----------



## lizstuguinness (31 December 2012)

Albion bridles, Treadstep Donatello boots, saddles and generaly any top quality tack that I cant afford! 

Also hay and horse boxes!


----------



## Javabb94 (2 January 2013)

Short event girths/short stud girths like the mark todd ones and XC boots in prep for 2013 season please!


----------



## Amaranta (2 January 2013)

Gutted!  I missed the Fairfax girth *sobs*


----------



## sophiebailey (5 January 2013)

Bioflow boots


----------



## Luci07 (8 January 2013)

I purchased the H&H subscription before Xmas on one of these offers. I was successful. I have been able to download the magazine but this is now the 3rd week and I have still not received a paper copy? which I really do prefer? I appreciate that there would have been a delay as this happened over the Xmas period but could you advise when I can expect to receive actual copies? or whom I should be contacting about this?


----------



## Chamfrom (13 January 2013)

Any good quality clothing and footwear = Pikeur, Ariat, Musto, Barbour - all the good stuff


----------



## nagseastsussex (23 January 2013)

Horesware, Ariat, and if possible bedding


----------



## dianchi (24 January 2013)

Any news on the next one?


----------



## ebonyallen (24 February 2013)

another vote for Horseware and Ariat, Mountain Horse would be great as well.


----------



## JustMeThen (28 February 2013)

ebonyallen said:



			another vote for Horseware and Ariat, Mountain Horse would be great as well.
		
Click to expand...

And another vote! I love Ariat and Horseware rugs are the best.


----------



## Laura-Lou80 (5 March 2013)

Ariat boots - Bromont, Coniston, Quantum Devon Pro please


----------



## zoon (21 March 2013)

What has happened to these co buys? They don't seem to be any now? I haven't received an email in ages


----------



## smellsofhorse (9 April 2013)

Any more co-buys planned?


----------



## LOA90 (9 April 2013)

Sounds like a fab idea!


----------



## Fudgecakelover (19 April 2013)

Any more co-buys planned as it Sounds like a fab idea!


----------



## mga4ever (17 June 2013)

Professionals choice and equine America would be really useful.


----------



## fredthoroughbred (27 June 2013)

Feed, supplements, horsehage and rugs.


----------



## jules9203 (12 November 2014)

Anything that is the usual stuff we need to buy - rugs, bedding, feed, clothing etc. Definitely interested


----------



## Reacher (12 November 2014)

Air vest please plus feed, bedding, supplements


----------



## Liz H (12 November 2014)

Feeds, bedding, supplements, rugs..where do I sign up!


----------



## Happy Hunter (13 November 2014)

Pay attention ladies and gents - this is an Ancient  thread  - the concept died a death a long time ago - shame...


----------



## FairyLights (13 November 2014)

it was good wish they'd resurrect it.


----------

